# Oh, why did I touch her knee



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

We were having a laugh last night and I wrote this in 10 minutes, a bit of light hearted fun, no offence meant. What memories of youth.



30 years ago, I put my hand on her knee
We had been drinking, no, not just cups of tea.
I was only young, and walking her back
When I fondled her knee, behind the pit stack.

Now 30 years on, she,s gone and reported
Her story it seems, is all distorted.
A knock on the door, the bobbies in blue
Excuse me sir, a word with you.

Do you recall that night, 30 years back
When you took her behind the pit stack
Well now she's no money, and on the dole
She remembers that night, up on the coal

Why shouldn't she try to make a quick buck
Up on the pit stack, she's trying her luck.
Sir, come with me, for you have molested
30 years on, now you're arrested.

30 years on, as I sit in my cell
Please let me go free
Mind is blurred, don't remember it well
Why the hell did I touch her knee.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well you done as far as I’m concerned

A young Adonis 

And you didn’t touch my knee 

A gentle hand on my knee

Caroline would have understood 

And I wouldn’t have sued you

It is ridiculous

, I’ve put my hand on many knees , and many have put theirs on mine, but it wasn’t an invitation to rampant sex on either side 

And I’ve never felt sexually harassed by that action 

But then again raised in children’s homes I already knew what sexual harassment was , not by the other kids but by the adults in charge 

And it certainly wasn’t a guy putting his hand on my knee 

Sandra


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Made Mrs P and I laugh, excellent well done!!

Andy


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

No offence taken  The innocent signals are there for all to see.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

How does anyone 'pull' if some advances are never made?

Ray.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Exactly the thoughts we had yesterday
At that point an offense is created
in this brave new world

Ian


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Excellent Paul, methinks you could earn a living doing that, send it to the daily wail.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

You can "pull" by talking nicely to someone  No need to touch knees. Hand holding is the old fashioned way. It is very easy to read how someone feels about your advances from holding their hand.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

patp said:


> You can "pull" by talking nicely to someone  No need to touch knees. Hand holding is the old fashioned way. It is very easy to read how someone feels about your advances from holding their hand.


You've clearly never had a night out in Newcastle then. Just sayin.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

barryd said:


> You've clearly never had a night out in Newcastle then. Just sayin.


Nope, Just the East End of London


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

aldra said:


> ......A gentle hand on my knee
> 
> *And I wouldn't have sued you*
> 
> Sandra


*NOW*

but in say 20 or 30 years when you have totally forgotten the positive reception that you may have got........ or the encouragement that might have been apparent before such a small contact......

The key thing is that by that time society will be incensed that there is *ANY* physical contact and you will instantly be branded a pervert, a predator and many other such epithets..... and your name will be headlined everywhere although the name of the person making the allegation will be fully protected - even in the Court.

and of course you will find it impossible to remember or find any witnesses as to what actually happened and so will be found guilty on the unsubstantiated word of one person *"beyond all reasonable doubt"*?

You may also try to mount a legal defence at your own expense which ends up depriving you of your house etc. as there is no alternative to such things and lawyers are not cheap.......

That is the problem with such "historic" allegations - it is impossible to mount a proper defence to the allegations that may be made by one person........

The consequences can be very severe as has just been seen in the Welsh Assembly.........

Such occurrences cause me some concerns about the Justice that is delivered is it fair to both sides?

Oh, yes, the person concerned may then sell their story to a newspaper a few months later fr a 5 figure sum........:surprise:

I am not accusing Sandra of such a course of action, just using her as an example of my concerns.:smile2::surprise::crying:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Which is why we must introduce a time limit on reporting these incidents. No report filed within a year of the alleged incident then no case to answer!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

:grin2:Well you’ve got me thinking Dave 

Maybe >

The truth is as a child I sat on the knee of those who ran the homes

And at times it was a bit lumpy 

And they kissed me 

But in return I got to watch the Tv 

So although I was just a child I made a conscious decision that it was worth it to watch TV

Of course I didn’t realise the nuances then 

But I got to watch TV 

And all these years later, married for 53 years to a guy I love and a family that surrounds me 

It wasn’t that important in the scheme of my life 

It hasn’t hurt me long term so it’s forgoten beyond that once upon a time it happened to me 

And I was too young to raise an alarm , if in fact I even knew I should have raised it

Sandra


----------



## yarmouth (Nov 1, 2017)

If we are around in 30 years time the headlines will read something like this.
Liam from 1D touched me in an intimate place, never mind the fact that these young girls have been throwing themselves at these boy bands


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

aldra said:


> :grin2:........It hasn't hurt me long term so it's forgoten beyond that once upon a time it happened to me
> 
> Sandra


You will probably be swamped with messages now from sharp lawyers and practices offering to take on your claim for the "sever mental angusih it has caused you and Albert for all those years" or some other such poppycock (no pun intended, I could say it just slipped out, but that might be considered proocative too.....).

They will only want 25% of your winnings, no cost to you, our ambulance chasing team will be with you within 30 minutes.....

You know that it is right - why should those guilty people get away with it? They deserve to face the wrath of society for what they did that long ago, they probably only took the job so as to be able to exploit young beautiful girls like you........

Besides, I am sure you can't remember what programmes were on..... was it "Muffin the Mule" or "The Flowerpot Men" or "Andy Pandy"? Or maybe that poor bear with Harry Corbett's hand stuffed up it's backside.....






You poor young thing how you must have suffered......

Or so the headlines will read.....


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m sure what they did was wrong

But only in hindsite 

Perhaps they also felt the same

But the truth is the beauracratic system in the childrens homes did far more harm to me 

And that was sanctioned by the higher authorities that should have and didn’t know better

My number was 44, stitched into my clothes and used to address me 

And they didn’t let me watch TV >

Sandra


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

barryd said:


> You've clearly never had a night out in Newcastle then. Just sayin.


That comment takes me back around 50 years, and has put a smile on my face.

I remember some great evenings at the New Orleans Jazz Club in Newcastle. From memory it was in the basement of a pub at Forth Banks. It was a fantastic place where I met some lovely girls. I was always a sucker for a geordie accent.

.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

HurricaneSmith said:


> That comment takes me back around 50 years, and has put a smile on my face.
> 
> I remember some great evenings at the New Orleans Jazz Club in Newcastle. From memory it was in the basement of a pub at Forth Banks. It was a fantastic place where I met some lovely girls. I was always a sucker for a geordie accent.
> 
> .


It certainly was / is a good time place.  When Darlo wasnt exciting enough (Darlington) as kids Newcastle was the place to go. I Think it was once voted the third best night life in the world ahead of places like Rio. I dunno if thats true but we certainly had some fun there. I havent been for about ten years and I had to take two days off work afterwards.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

As a matter of interest, if a bloke visits a bar, restaurant, casino, etc. And is greeted by a young, well endowed young lady with a low cut top revealing plenty of cleavage.
The bloke is obviously having great difficulty in averting his gaze. Who is harassing who?

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> As a matter of interest, if a bloke visits a bar, restaurant, casino, etc. And is greeted by a young, well endowed young lady with a low cut top revealing plenty of cleavage.
> The bloke is obviously having great difficulty in averting his gaze. Who is harassing who?
> 
> Ray.


As far as I'm aware Ray it's not an offence to ogle at women (yet). You won't beleive this of course but when I was young and fit I used to jog past the local college on purpose at lunchtime as I knew I would get whistled at  Christ! What happened?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Leffe and cheese Barry. In great quantities. Can you still jog?

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No matter Barry

I’ll still whistle at you babe

There is just more of you to whistle at :grin2:

Sandra:kiss: the


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Leffe and cheese Barry. In great quantities. Can you still jog?
> 
> Ray.


Not so much "jog" as WOBBLE ?:grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey that guy may wobble, not that I’ve ever noticed 

But he gives one hell of a hug and makes me feel great 

When ever it happens 

Because he is a great person , or at least I think so

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well I cant run away now thats for sure. Not that anyone chases me anymore. 

Dave Penquin just made "the list". :shock:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Another one................................
Songs Of Praise’ presenter Aled Jones will not appear on the BBC while the corporation investigates an allegation of sexual harassment levelled against him.

The singer is facing a claim he behaved inappropriately towards a former female colleague, as published in The Sun. 

After agreeing to come off air while the matter is looked into, Aled has issued a statement denying any inappropriate conduct, but did admit to “juvenile” behaviour. 

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> Another one................................
> Songs Of Praise' presenter Aled Jones will not appear on the BBC while the corporation investigates an allegation of sexual harassment levelled against him.
> 
> The singer is facing a claim he behaved inappropriately towards a former female colleague, as published in The Sun.
> ...


Not much of a defence though as he was thirty at the time. :surprise:

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its just getting ridiculous now! When has anyone at some stage in their lives not behaved inappropriately? Text messages and inappropriate contact from ten years ago?

Stuff like this can be career and marriage ending and I bet it turns out to be a storm in a teacup.

The workplace will just become a sterile environment. Im glad for all intense and purposes to be out of it all now really. Actually I miss all the flirting and banter.  (all I have left is the inappropriate text messages  )


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Caroline just said that years ago before she met me she used to rub her leg up against a fellow at work who she fancied.

That's shocking and should she get fame and fortune will be in big trouble, imagine the headlines.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Im taking all me music videos down in case I get famous.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It’s not a joke

It is a worry

But it should be seen in the context of the era 

What was Ok is in retrospect not Ok 

So I know that those in charge of children’s homes who sat us on their knee and bribed us with TV , for a cheap thrill 

We’re wrong 

But how much wrong ?

Maybe it’s just me 

The didnt rape me 

And I like to think that I decided what it was worth 

Your shocked ? 

You lived a sheltered life 

And for all my childhood experiences 

The only man I’ve ever known ( in the biblical sense ) 

Is Albert 

And it means little except

It really pisses me off that people have been devastated by a hand on their knee 

Come on your worth more than that 

You need to get real , there are kids the world over that are raped

So maybe you need to get involved with stopping that 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Really none of these cases should come to light until someone is actually charged and there should be no financial compensation either IMO. Ok so perhaps people are due something if their lives have been wrecked by abuse but its clear to me that many are trying it on for fame or fortune or both. How are you supposed to separate the wheat from the chaff? Aled Jones shouldn't have to "Walk off the Air"  what happened to innocent until proven guilty? We shouldnt even hear about it until its a proper case.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> Im taking all me music videos down in case I get famous.


I think you are OK Barry.......

NB I am making NO COMMENT about your music videos it would be wromg of me to say anything...

and that can be read a variety of ways - so read it as YOU wish........>0


----------

